# Depersonalization/Derealization Symptoms?



## stussyqueen (Oct 14, 2011)

*Hi everyone i was just wondering what symptoms people experience in regard to depersonalization and derealization, So i can work out if the way im feeling is normal for an anxiety sufferer.
if you could all list your symptoms that would be much appreciated.*


----------



## sunlover (Nov 8, 2011)

Well let me start off by saying that it helps knowing that we are not alone in this like I had thought for so any years. I suffered my first episode probably about 20 years ago. i was in a terrible relationship. My exhusband was terribly mentally abusive. I thought I was going crazy. Ive tried to explain these symptoms of depersonalization for years! How come not one DR knew what I was trying to describe. I basically came across it on the internet.Thats how i have learned about it. What an eye opener !! I have had all the common symptoms but this past two weeks I have had the feeling like my arms and legs are super light. My left eye was twitching for about 5 days off and on. Headaches. I was so scared that I had MS. I read some more and found out that other sufferers have these symptoms also. Although it sucks, im glad im not alone. BUT having learned that others are going through what i am going through has made the symptoms slowly dissappear. They say this disorder can be brought on by a traumatic experience/experiences. Well, I was extremely ill from age 6 months to about 6 years old. I went through alot although i dont remember alot of it as I am in my 40's. I have ALOT going on right now. Not neccessarily all bad things. Actually a couple good things. BUT ALOT and feeling overwhelmed. I think that is where it all comes from. I stop through out the day and take deep breaths when i am feeling overwhelmed and that helps. Hang in there everyone, we can get through this !!


----------



## Conscious (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi All, I hear you! Our specific experiences of DP/DR may vary, however generally we have lost ourselves and connection to who we truly are. In the main others dont understand it.
Consider;
- watching the movie Numb with Matthew Perry - gives an insight.
- Study the work of Peter Levine!! and others. - I have and it works!! - reconnection to the body is central.
- once you start to reconnect - emotions, feelings, self, start flooding back
Yes it's a very lonely tiresome journey. Never give up!!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Just look around the forums, there's plenty of exination of how it feels. Pretty much everything is normal with dissociation, including feeling abnormal and psychotic. If you already have anxiety I'd ask your dr or thrapist about the dissociation


----------



## uncomfortablynumb (Oct 13, 2011)

dazed out, numb, tired, too many thoughts, feeling like you need to snap out of something, tunnel vision, feeling like you are in a dream or movie...


----------

